# 3 year old ds refusing diaper changes



## mjdmom (Dec 11, 2007)

My ds has been for the last two months not letting me change his poopie diaper. We have to wait until "he is ready". This can sometimes take up to an hour.

In the past week, he does not want his pee diaper changed either.

I am not sure how to handle this. I will usually explain why it is good to change a poopie diaper right away. I have tried to tell him we can't do "x" if you don't change your diaper (which I don't like to do because it feels too controlling). It doesn't seem to matter to him what I say.

It drives my dh crazy and he just keeps harping on ds about the diaper needing to be changed. It makes everyone more tense.

I would be willing to stop diapers as we started PL but he refuses to put on underwear. He will pee on the potty if he is naked.

Sigh.

Any ideas?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

All mine potty trained between 2 and 2 1/2. We did 1 week of bottomless w/ diapers ONLY at night. After that we did loose fitting sweat pants with no underwear for a couple months. Mine were spring/summer trainers so we were ablt to do shorts. Commando was the word in our house for the month or so after potty training.

Sounds like you just need to take the diapers wasy all to gether in the daytime if ( and it sounds like he does) he as the ability to use the potty.

What I did with mine was picked a date on the calender a week a way and every day I would remind them we only had "X" days till mommy wasnt buying diapers any more ( or in my 3ds case washing them because we used cloth). When that day came we were bottomless after a day or so when they got the hang of going every hour or hour and a half we would do short stretches out ( groceries etc).

It sounds like you could give him a nudge on the potty training.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I would just work on the potty training too. Three is pretty old, and he obviously wants some control over this.

WHat about buying several loose fitting pairs of sweat pants and let him go commando for a while? Yes, he will pee on the floor, but while it's annoying, it's not the end of the world either.

Teach him a few cool ways to pee in the toilet. Standing, sitting backwards.... notice all the bubbles he makes, or try throwing in one of those tiny crayola bath fizzers every time he goes in the toilet to make colored water. (but, only AFTER he goes in the toilet)

http://www.amazon.com/Crayola%1A-Col.../dp/B00004YUSS

Maybe if he poops in the toilet, he can have two, to see what colors they make. (flush first of course)


----------



## Mama2Jesse (Jan 5, 2009)

You know, I might let him be naked for a few days and see if he gets the potty thing down.

Failing that, what if you were playful about it? Made it a race to change him, or were overly theatric about it, something like that. "Oh NO, you DON'T want your diaper chnaged! *theatrical droop* But you MUST, or else you will smell and your skin will be so sore and just *fake sob* it will break my heart!" Used to make a stubborn one I kept giggle and let me change his darn rear, lol.


----------

